# [Config] Xfree et radeon mobility ?????

## ze_dark_viking

Comme indique dans le titre c la grosse prise de tete !

Lorsque X charge il m'affiche juste le pointeur de la souris... alors vous allez me dire que vous avez deja entendu ca cent fois, mais la ou c bizarre c que meme en driver vesa c du pareil au meme... et tjrs pareil meme si je desactive les accelerations drm et glx !

toujours pareil si je desactive ds le kernel le chargement du driver de la radeon au demarrage ! 

Lors de ma derniere install de gentoo j'avais pu faire marcher X sans les accelerations activ{ees, mais la meme plus moyen d'arriver a ca... help me please, j'en ai marre de galerer !!!

----------

## deluxe

tu peux préciser ton matériel ?

----------

## ze_dark_viking

Mon matos est le suivant :

dell C610

P3 M  1.2

512 Sdram PC133

Radeon Mobility M6 16mo

30go dd

carte mere intel i830

----------

## Tucs

Tu aurais pas essayé par hasard d'installer xdirectfb?

----------

## ze_dark_viking

pas a ma connaissance...

g juste fb ds mon use mais je ne crois pas que ca concerne xdirectfb 

J'ai un moyen de verifier ca quelque part ?

----------

## ze_dark_viking

Je doute que ca aie un quelconque rapport, mais je precise au cas ou : j'ai egalement mis "radeon" ds mon USE (ce qui fait que g installe xfree drm sans avoir a lui preciser la carte video que j'avais)

----------

## yuk159

 *ze_dark_viking wrote:*   

> J'ai un moyen de verifier ca quelque part ?

 

Pour avoir le detail des options dispos pour USE, il y a le fichier /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

----------

## Tucs

dans ton noyau tu dois avoir l'option:

/dev/agpgart (AGP Support) activé

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree DRI support) activé

Build drivers for ol (XFree 4.0) DRM désactivé

ATI radeon désactivé

ensuite, il faut faire un 

```
USE="radeon" emerge xfree-drm
```

même si le USE est deprecated avec l'ebuild xfree-drm ca marche!

ensuite dans le XF86Config :

Dans la section Module,

Load "dri"

Load "glx"

doivent être présent

Dans la section Device,

Option "AGPMode" "i" avec i la vitesse de ton port agp

Option "AGPSize" "16"

Driver "ati"

Dans la section Screen,

DefaultDepth 16

c'est mieux pour l'opengl

et ensuite il faut ajouter une section :

Section "DRI"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

----------

## ze_dark_viking

Je viens de modifier mon fichier de conf suivant ce que tu as mis, mais maintenatn je n'ai meme plus l'ecran noir avec le pointeur mais un message d'erreur comme quoi Mode n'est pas un "keyword" valide (c sur la ligne "Mode 0666"

le second message c "no screen found"

----------

## ze_dark_viking

Je viens d'essayer de mettre la ligne "mode 0668" en commentaire, X se lance mais tjrs pareil ecran noir+curseur de la souris

----------

## Tucs

tu as installé un gestionnaire de fenetre ou tu as uniquement installé xfree?

----------

## Jean-Francois

J'ai eu exactement le même problème avec mon portable.

Soit tu mets le driver vesa et en principe ça roule, soit tu mets radeon, mais alors il faut dégager toute référence au dri.

----------

## ze_dark_viking

g installe Xfree et Kde en mm temps (par la commande emerge kde qui -si xfree n'est pas installe- installe egalement xfree)

mais es ce qu'il y aurait un moyen de reprendre la config de xfree de base ? sans l'acceleration graphique par les drm ? je commence a fatiguer d'etre bloque sur ce probleme donc meme si je dois me passer d'acceleration graphique ce srait moins soulant que de se taper ce foutu ecran noir avec son curseur

----------

## Jean-Francois

Pour le moment tu es obligé de te passer de l'accélération graphique... pas suporté sur les mobility récentes

----------

## Tucs

fait un : 

```
less /var/log/XFree86.0.log
```

et regarde si il y a des avertissements ou des erreurs.

----------

## ze_dark_viking

pfiouuu... bon ca me fait moyen plaisir comme nouvelle mais au moins c constructif, les radeon mobility ne sont donc pas supportees..

Cela dit tu dis que les radeon mobility  recentes ne sont pas supportees mais on ne peut pas dire que la mienne soit franchement recente... si je me trompe pas c la premiere radeon mobility pour portable...

et quel est le meilleur choix : vesa avec acceleration ou radeon sans acceleration ?

----------

## Tucs

c'est faux, j'ai un dell inspiron avec un ati mobility et j'utilise xfree avec l'accélération opengl. J'ai des bench à 1000fps donc bon, c'est juste un pb de configuration rien d'autre.

----------

## ze_dark_viking

je vous donne mes msg de ww ou ee sur le log de xfree

open apm failed (logique puisque g vire l'apm et l'acpi du kernel)

agp not available (les modules agpgart et radeon sont pourtant charges)

----------

## ze_dark_viking

bon ben voila une autre information qui me fait en partie plaisir, mais qui m'arrange moyennement puisque dans ce cas c ma config qui deconne... mais ou ???

----------

## Tucs

As-tu un fichier .xsession-errors dans ton répertoire home?

Si c'est le cas qu'y a t'il dedans?

nb : Les erreurs du log de xfree ne sont pas graves, si il n'arrive pas à load le dri il passe en MESA redirect donc normalement xfree marche sans l'accélération opengl.

----------

## ze_dark_viking

tout a fait il peut se passer de l'acceleration graphique, mais le probleme c que meme si je ne charge pas les glx et dri dans le fichier de conf il ne m'affiche toujours que le curseur+ecran noir

----------

## ze_dark_viking

je viens de verifier pour le log eventuel ds home mais il n'y a rien (je suis logge en root et g verif /home et /root histoire d'etre sur)

----------

## Tucs

heu question bête, tu as essayé de cliquer, bouton gauche droit ou les deux pour voir si un menu apparaissait?

----------

## gim

Euh, si tu lances X avec startx, tu peux poster le ~/.xsession de l'user avec lequel tu te loggue stp ? et tant qu'on y est, vérifier qu'il est en mode +x (si c'est pas root)

(J'avais déja posé la question sur ton post précédent, mais je la repose, parce que ama le problème de l'ecran noir avec la croix, c'est pas un problème, c'est juste que ya aucune application qui est lancée !,... mais je me trompe peut être  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## yuk159

gim > je n'osais pas poser la question  :Razz: 

----------

## ze_dark_viking

LOL !!!!!!!

suite au post de gim g lance startx et hop mes fenetres sont apparues... faut il etre con parfois...

alors du coup comme je suis jamais content, je voudrais savoir comment faire en sorte qeu le dri fonctionne puisque X (meme s'il se lance) me dit que DRI Screen Init failed ?

Oui je sais je vais me faire jetter des pierres lol...

----------

## Tucs

content pour toi que ça marche maintenant  :Smile: 

Pour le dri, tu as un pb avec ton port agp, vérifie bien que tu as compiler en dur et pas en module le agp dans la noyau et puis avant de mettre Option "AGPMode" "4" ou autre chose, je te conseille de commenter cette ligne, il fera du agp 1x pour commencer

----------

## ze_dark_viking

Je viens de mettre en commentaire la ligne agpmode 4, mais le message d'erreur est toujours le meme...

Kiski pourrait generer ce probleme si c bien le module agp qui est en cause ?? Il est bien en dur ds le kernel pourtant...

----------

## ze_dark_viking

Je viens de faire un grep AGP pour verifier la presence du module agp et le retout est apriori bon...

Config_agp=y

config_agp_intel=y

tout le reste est en =n

----------

## Tucs

et en un grep avec DRM ?

----------

## deluxe

J'ai a peut prés le même portable que toi, tu veux que je t'envois mon fichier de conf xfree et celui du kernel ?

----------

## ze_dark_viking

Deluxe -> oui je veux bien pour le fichier de conf de xfree, et si tu pouvais juste me dire ce que tu as active ds le kernel (support agp et pour quelle chipset / dri active ds le kernel ou non)

Quelle est ta config au fait ?

je te donne mon mail (bon pour le moment je peux pas y acceder vu que kde me pose un prb ms ca devrait pas etre trop long...enfin j'espere)

duncan.idaho@laposte.net

merci d'avance

----------

## deluxe

Voila, mail envoyé hier, bon serviteur du duc atréides.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

Bon je persiste pour le dri, mais comme je l'ai dit pour les mobility récentes (à base de IGP 3x0). 

Extrait d'un bug de gentoo.org

"It should work, but not fully. Unfortunately DRI doesn't support the IGP 3*0 yet in 3D. 2D support is new as of xfree-drm-4.3.0-r3, as far as I know. " http://bugs.xfree86.org//cgi-bin/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=36

Alors quel est exactement le chipset mobility (parce qu'il me semblait que M6 justement c'était les IGP, mais je peux me tromper).

----------

## ze_dark_viking

a ma connaissance les igp ( integrated graphics port si je me souviens bien) sont des cartes vidéo integrées aux cartes mères comme c le cas pour certaines cartes intel (i810) et plsu recemment les nvidia (nforce).

Alors effectivement comment delimiter un igp du non igp sur un portable vu que c forcemment integré ? aucune idée en ce qui me concerne, mais le simple fait que la carte mere soit une intel et la carte video une ati me porte vaguement sur l'idée qeu ce n'est pas un igp. Alors certains routards me diront : oui mais sur pas mal de carte mere pdt uen période on voyait des chip graph integrés s3 trio sur des cartes meres de marque differente comme chez ibm ou hp.

Ce a quoi je répondrais : oui, effectivement. C'est justement ce qui me derange pour delimiter l'igp du non igp. Il y a surement une explication qui pourrait efficacement nous faire saisir la nuance, alors si une bonne ame bien instruite voulait bien nous faire partager ses connaissances   :Wink: 

Je finirais en disant comment g reglé le prb de l'acceleration graphique (qui manifestement est activée meme si je n'en ai aucune preuve), g simplement activé la prise en charge du dri ds le kernel en dur, et tout marche niquel depuis...

----------

## dioxmat

Pour le dri, un truc qui peut faire la difference en cas de problemes lies a l'agp , c'est :

-> d'upgrader son kernel

-> modprober agpgart avec agp_try_unsupported a 1.

ca peut tout changer :)

sinon, pour l'histoire du mode 0666, si tu mets pas ca, le dri ne marchera pas pour les users normaux a moins de bidouiller (probleme de perms)

----------

